# Good day in northwoods



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

One more today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Knocking them down this year. Congrats Kris and gang!!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Good snow makes all the difference.


----------



## Mr. Bowhunter (Mar 11, 2018)

Had I good day too


----------



## DaveTheNerdGuy (Jan 29, 2019)

I was not aware that dogs could be used to hunt Coyotes. Great job guys!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Absolutely love hounding them! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice work gentlemen.

Mr. Bowhunter, it looks like the one hound is not ready to quit yet.


----------



## Mr. Bowhunter (Mar 11, 2018)

Thanks, they never want to quit


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Very cool, good job gentleman ! Going to share this pic with my uncle, he'll love it. Him and a bunch of guy's "were" BIG TIME houndsman and killed a LOT of dogs over the yrs then all the houses started getting built...


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

welcome to Michigan sportsman Mr Bowhunter:Welcome:


----------



## Mr. Bowhunter (Mar 11, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## Mr. Bowhunter (Mar 11, 2018)

Another good hunting with hounds, with this good snow


----------



## Mr. Bowhunter (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Mr. Bowhunter (Mar 11, 2018)

Got another one on ground, less than hour for a good double up day


----------

